

Why small-scale bike sharing won’t work: Felix Salmon - px
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/08/11/why-small-scale-bike-sharing-wont-work/

======
melling
Good points. Why not get corporate sponsorship? Can't bikes be kept in
designated secure locations? Being able to bike around NYC would be great.
Perhaps with a little ingenuity it will become a reality.

